# Entrada LINE IN



## abelox (Jun 1, 2010)

Hola gente, tengo un problema. Lo que sucede es que estoy trabajando con programa llamado matlab y lo que debo de hacer primero es que una laptop genere una señal con ruido y se la trasmita a la otra para asi procesarla. El problema es que las dos laptops con las que cuento solo tienes dos conexiones de audio, una de microfono y otra de audifonos. No cuento con una entrada LINE IN que creo q es la indicada para estos casos. Un amigo me dijo que la conecte de frente, es decir de la salida la PC1 a la entrada de microfono de la PC2. Yo antes de hacer eso y arriesgar la integrgidad de mi tarjeta de sonido XD queria saber si uds sabian si es posible hacer eso. Alguien ya lo intento?. Es que creo q una cantidad alta de corriente en el microfono de la laptop podria quemar algo.

Saludos

PD: las laptops son una VAIO y un HP


----------



## tecnogirl (Jun 1, 2010)

Busca en el sistema operativo, configuracion del equipo mas detalles sobre el subsistema de audio.

Que modelos, especificamente son ? (enlace a sus caracteristicas).
Saludos


----------



## abelox (Jun 1, 2010)

La laptop es una SONY VAIO VPCEB15EL. Como les comente, este modelo no cuenta con entrada LINE IN, por lo menos eso es lo que creo, solo tiene dos cnexiones. De la HP no tengo el modelo exacto ya que es de mi partner del curso.


----------



## tecnogirl (Jun 2, 2010)

Sin mas detalles de tu parte, te digo lo siguiente: la entrada de microfono suele ser para admitir microfonos de impedancia de 600 Ohm, pero la salida de audio, suele ser para speakers (unos 8 Ohm), por lo que la conexion directa tiene un desbalance de impedancia que se debe compensar ya sea mediante resistencias y condensadores de acople. Tendria que ensayar algunas combinaciones para encontrar el mejor circuito de acople entre las dos PCs.
Saludos


----------



## Mandrake (Jun 16, 2010)

Cerciorese que en la consola mezcladora del sistema operativo, esta deshabilitada la opcion de amplificador del microfono y amplificador de salida. Para hacer la prueba en cada portatil y verificar el comportamiento de cada tarjeta de sonido por separado, dirijete al siguiente mensaje:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/voltaje-mayor-4-7-tarjeta-sonido-37161/#post316688


----------

